# faccio sul serio/dico sul serio



## lo studente

Ciao a tutti, 

Ho appena ricevuto un piccolo colpo.  Pensavo che non ci fosse alcuna differenza tra "Faccio sul serio" e "Dico sul serio."  Qualcuno puo' farmi sapere la differenza tra le due frasi?  Un'amica mi ha appena corretto per l'uso di "faccio" invece di "dico" con "sul serio", senza dirmi il perche'. Sono arrivato alla confusione di nuovo.  Forse la prima frase e' meno formale della seconda?    Grazie a chi puo' aiutarmi.


----------



## effeundici

Secondo me è semplicemente la differenza tra il *dire* ed il *fare *(e si sa che c'è di mezzo il mare!!!)


----------



## lo studente

Grazie, effeundici.  Quindi, "fare" qualunque cosa in modo serio e "dire" qualunque cosa in modo serio non sono uguali. Certo, sono diversi.  Pero', ho spesso sentito dire, "Faccio sul serio" quando si parla ad un altra persona, senza suscitare clamore.   Spero che un'altra possa aggiungere qualcosa alla faccenda.   Grazie.  LS


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sono due idiomi leggermente diversi.

Se dici una cosa vera e non stai facendo dell'ironia, allora _dici sul serio_.

In ogni altro caso, _fai sul serio_. Vale anche in generale, per significare che le tue azioni e ciò che fai nella vita sono frutto di capacità, serietà, impegno; o anche per significare che credi davvero in quello che fai, e non fai le cose _tanto per fare_ (ecco un altro idioma!  ).


----------



## Enloquecida

Dire significa parlare, fare significa agire. Quindi se stai agendo in modo serio dirai: "Faccio sul serio", se stai dicendo qualcosa di vero e "serio" dirai: "Dico sul serio".

Esempio di "Dico sul serio":

A dice: Credo che andrò via dall'Italia.
B risponde: Ahah, non dire stupidaggini
A dice: *Dico sul serio*. (ti sto _comunicando_ qualcosa di vero)

Esempio di "Faccio sul serio":

A domanda: da quanto tempo stai con Patricia?
B risponde: Da qualche giorno
A domanda ancora: E'un'avventura?
B risponde: No, no, con lei *faccio sul serio* (_agisco_ seriamente)

Spero di esserti stata d'aiuto


----------



## lo studente

Vi ringrazio!  La differenza tra le due e' chiara.   Grazie ancora!


----------



## scorpio1984

MünchnerFax said:


> Sono due idiomi leggermente diversi.
> 
> Se dici una cosa vera e non stai facendo dell'ironia, allora _dici sul serio_.
> 
> In ogni altro caso, _fai sul serio_. Vale anche in generale, per significare che le tue azioni e ciò che fai nella vita sono frutto di capacità, serietà, impegno; o anche per significare che credi davvero in quello che fai, e non fai le cose _tanto per fare_ (ecco un altro idioma!  ).




scusatemi, ma io in Italia ho sentito "fai sul serio?" nel senso di "dici sul serio?". Immagino sia la stessa cosa, perché quando racconti cosa ti ha detto una persona di solito si dice "e mi fa: "guarda, non ti voglio più vedere, va bene?!!" e io gli faccio: "allora, vattene!" " (esempio stupido, ma non mi viene nient'altro in mente...

non siete d'accordo??


----------



## Angel.Aura

scorpio1984 said:


> [...]
> non siete d'accordo??


eh, non molto, scorpio 
Fra "dire sul serio" e "fare sul serio", come già detto nei post #2, #4 e #5, c'è differenza perché si tratta di due azioni del tutto diverse.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

Posso testimoniare che (nella mia area) ho sentito anch'io, come Lo Studente e Scorpio, utilizzare impropriamente la variante con "fare" al posto di quella con "dire" (non spessissimo, ma sufficientemente spesso da farmi notare il fenomeno). 

Esempi sono la richiesta di conferma di un enunciato ("_Ma fai sul serio?_" per dire "_Ma dici sul serio?_") oppure la chiosa alla minaccia di azioni punitive ("_Guarda che (stavolta) faccio sul serio!_"), dove "_fare_" copre in generale sia il significato di "_dire_" che quello di "_fare ciò che si è appena prospettato_" (da non confondere con "_Guarda che lo faccio sul serio!_", in cui è chiaro che ad essere "seria" è soltanto l'attuazione dell'azione promessa, non la sua espressione verbale).

Ho segnalato ciò solo per confermare che Lo Studente e Scoprio possono davvero essersi imbattuti in quest'uso da parte di madrelingua, come dichiarano, ma voglio anche sottolineare che si tratta in ogni caso di un uso improprio: ciascuna espressione ha esclusivamente il significato indicato nei post sopra (citati da Angel Aura) e solo in quel modo va utilizzata, parlando italiano correttamente.


----------



## Anaiss

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao.
> 
> Posso testimoniare che (nella mia area) ho sentito anch'io, come Lo Studente e Scorpio, utilizzare impropriamente la variante con "fare" al posto di quella con "dire" (non spessissimo, ma sufficientemente spesso da farmi notare il fenomeno).
> 
> Esempi sono la richiesta di conferma di un enunciato *("Ma fai sul serio?" per dire "Ma dici sul serio?")* oppure la chiosa alla minaccia di azioni punitive ("_Guarda che (stavolta) faccio sul serio!_"), dove "_fare_" copre in generale sia il significato di "_dire_" che quello di "_fare ciò che si è appena prospettato_" (da non confondere con "_Guarda che lo faccio sul serio!_", in cui è chiaro che ad essere "seria" è soltanto l'attuazione dell'azione promessa, non la sua espressione verbale).
> 
> Ho segnalato ciò solo per confermare che Lo Studente e Scoprio possono davvero essersi imbattuti in quest'uso da parte di madrelingua, come dichiarano, ma voglio anche sottolineare che si tratta in ogni caso di un uso improprio: ciascuna espressione ha esclusivamente il significato indicato nei post sopra (citati da Angel Aura) e solo in quel modo va utilizzata, parlando italiano correttamente.


Testimonio anch'io come Connie l'uso qui nella mia zona (Venezia), in dialetto si sente spesso un'espressione simile _Ma ti fa davero? (Ma dici davvero/sul serio?). 
_Forse può essere una tendenza del Nord, ma comunque fare si usa anche col significato di dire (vedi punto 6) anche in italiano standard: potrebbe essere per questo che un uso equivalente sia considerato accettabile da alcuni...


----------



## scorpio1984

Anaiss said:


> Testimonio anch'io come Connie l'uso qui nella mia zona (Venezia), in dialetto si sente spesso un'espressione simile _Ma ti fa davero? (Ma dici davvero/sul serio?).
> _Forse può essere una tendenza del Nord, ma comunque fare si usa anche col significato di dire (vedi punto 6) anche in italiano standard: potrebbe essere per questo che un uso equivalente sia considerato accettabile da alcuni...



ecco, proprio dove abitavo: Venezia!  mi manca tanto....


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Anaiss.


Anaiss said:


> ... comunque fare si usa anche col significato di dire   (vedi punto 6) anche in italiano standard: potrebbe essere per questo   che un uso equivalente sia considerato accettabile da alcuni...


Infatti questa era proprio l'ipotesi di Scorpio:


scorpio1984 said:


> Scusatemi, ma io in Italia ho sentito "fai sul serio?" nel senso di "dici sul serio?". Immagino sia significhino la stessa cosa, perché  quando racconti che cosa ti ha detto una persona di solito si dic*i *"e mi fa: "guarda, non ti voglio più vedere, va bene?!!" e io gli faccio: "allora, vattene!" " (esempio stupido, ma non mi viene nient'altro in mente...). Non siete d'accordo??


C'è  però un qualcosa che mi lascia un po' perplessa: a parte gli usi   idiomatici (come "fare un discorso"/"fare parola"/"fare nomi"), il   Treccani riporta soltanto il caso citato da Scorpio: "Dire, più o meno all’improvviso (con allusione anche al gestire): _mi trova per strada e mi fa: «Sai_, _domani parto per l’Australia»_" e anche sul forum dell'Accademia della Crusca si cita sempre solo quel caso (vedi i primi post di questa   discussione); a me stessa non ne viene in mente nessun altro in cui   si sostituisca "fare" a "dire", quindi non sono così certa che nel caso che stiamo qui esaminando vi possa essere un legame con il caso molto diverso di cui parlano Treccani e Crusca; mi sembrano  due fenomeni distinti e distanti. (Ci devo pensare un po' ).


----------



## Anaiss

Connie  devo dire che, in effetti, l'ipotesi che suggerivo ( dopo Scorpio) cercava soprattutto a spiegare il fenomeno nel mio dialetto, perché ho pensato a com'è comune sentire "me fa" o altre varianti con fare e il discorso riportato, (anche Scorpio che ha vissuto a Venezia immagino che abbia potuto notare quanto sia diffuso, anche nell'italiano regionale).
Però, in effetti, non so se sono percentuali di utilizzo che superano i contesti in cui verrebbe usato in italiano standard.

Poi non so se sono influenzata dal 'ti fa davero?' e quindi opero un transfer nel mio italiano regionale, ma ho riflettuto: nel parlato informale mi ritrovo a usare quasi esclusivamente "fai sul serio/davvero?" anche quando intendo "dire sul serio".
Se un conoscente della mia zona mi dicesse: "Dici sul serio?" mi parrebbe un po' innaturale, uno sforzo per emulare uno standard da libri.
Detto questo, ribadisco che si tratta di un'impressione personale, e in quanto tale potrebbe valere solo per me.


----------



## francisgranada

Quel _fare _nel senso di _dire _l'ho sentito spesso anch'io (a Bologna), soprattutto in 3.pers. sg. Sta fatto che il verbo fare nell'italiano colloquiale è un verbo "multifunzionale", comunque nella frase "_mi trova per strada e mi fa_ ..." (e simili che avevo sentito anch'io) quel "fa" significa nettamente "dice". Insomma, mi è venuto in mente se non si possa trattare di qualche "residuo" o influenza del verbo latino _fārī _che significava appunto _"dire, parlare" _?_ ... _


----------



## Anaiss

francisgranada said:


> Quel _fare _nel senso di _dire _l'ho sentito spesso anch'io (a Bologna), soprattutto in 3.pers. sg. Sta fatto che il verbo fare nell'italiano colloquiale è un verbo "multifunzionale", comunque nella frase "_mi trova per strada e mi fa_ ..." (e simili che avevo sentito anch'io) quel "fa" significa nettamente "dice". Insomma, mi è venuto in mente se non si possa trattare di qualche "residuo" o influenza del verbo latino _fārī _che significava appunto _"dire, parlare" _?_ ... _


Francis, ci avevo pensato anch'io! mi è parso un po' improbabile una derivazione diretta però, fari è deponente... ma potrebbe non essere rilevante, ci vorrebbe il parere di un filologo romanzo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

@Francis: la tua ipotesi è interessante, ma _fari_ secondo me non c'entra. Significa più che altro "_parlare/affermare solennemente_", è un _verbum dicendi_ di un certo spessore e consistenza dal punto di vista del significato, mentre il nostro _fare_ usato come introduttore di discorso diretto riportato   accenna velocemente all'azione di "dire" lasciandola in secondo piano rispetto al discorso riportato a cui fa da "cornice"; ha la sola  funzione di "segnalatore", per indicare all'interlocutore che  la frase a seguire è una  diretta citazione di discorso altrui. Credo che questo nostro _fare_ derivi direttamente  dal suo equivalente latino _facere _(vedi significato 26 qui).


> Quel _fare _nel senso di _dire _l'ho sentito spesso anch'io (a Bologna), soprattutto in 3.pers. sing.


Infatti è una forma (di registro familiare) tipica del parlato spontaneo  di tutt'Italia, presente peraltro in tutti i dialetti. 
Riporto qui la  definizione del Sabatini-Coletti (che mi pare un po' più chiara  e completa rispetto a quella del Treccani  riportata nel post #12): "_Dire qlco. a qlcu., col primo arg. espresso da discorso diretto, spec.  in narrazioni orali o informali (es. lui mi guarda e mi fa: ‘Parto'_)". 
Uno studio  del Laboratorio di linguistica italiana dell'università di Firenze  spiega che il verbo _fare_ può sostituirsi a _dire_ solo quando _dire_ e il discorso diretto sono in un rapporto di tipo  informativo e non sintattico, con il discorso diretto in _comment_ e il verbo _dire_ in un  introduttore o in un inciso. Usato in questo modo, tra l'altro, _fare_ sarebbe intransitivo; infatti non sarebbero possibili costruzioni con un  clitico. 

Ma ritornando al tema clou di questa discussione, cioè "fare sul  serio": come dicevo nel post #9, la sostituzione di "dire" con "fare" non avviene sempre, ma solo nei casi in cui l'enunciato  appena espresso contiene la dichiarazione/promessa di  compiere una determinata azione; quando "faccio sul serio"  è utilizzato in chiusura del proprio enunciato, ha la funzione di dare all'enunciato stesso una più "sostanziosa"  conferma rispetto a quella che si avrebbe con "dire sul serio", cioè si intende confermare non soltanto che le proprie parole non sono scherzoso (come in "dire sul serio"),  ma anche che l'azione appena prospettata verrà sicuramente  compiuta; si esprime serietà di intenti.
Quando nel mio primo post parlavo di_ chiosa alla minaccia di azioni  punitive, dove "fare" copre in generale sia il significato di "dire" che  quello di "fare ciò che si è appena prospettato"_ pensavo al tipico  caso del genitore che promette al figlio una punizione la prossima volta che  disubbidirà; chiudendo la sua dichiarazione con "_Guarda che faccio sul serio!_" intende dire "_Guarda che farò per davvero ciò che ho detto!_".

Questa sfumatura di significato di "fare sul serio" mi pare confermata dalle definizioni trovate su Sapere:_ "__*fare sul serio:* non scherzare; anche, essere coerenti e decisi nella propria azione" _e sullo Zingarelli: _"*fare sul serio:* avere intenzioni serie"_, così come dalle parole degli utenti KittyKate e Underhouse in questa discussione del forum IE, che riassumo e traduco qui: 
<< All'enunciato "Hai sentito? Il nostro insegnante è morto" non si può commentare con "Fai sul serio?" ma solo con "Dici sul serio?". Diversamente, nel caso di "Ho deciso che mi compero la moto" si può commentare con "Fai sul serio?". 
"Fare" può essere usato quando c'è di mezzo un'azione, quando si è seri  in merito al fare qualcosa, quando si intende fare davvero ciò che si è  detto. >>

@Anaiss: Quando dici che a Venezia colloquialmente si usa sempre "fare" anziché "dire sul serio" intendi sempre sempre? Cioè persino in casi come quello dell'esempio sopra riportato ("Hai sentito? Il nostro insegnante è morto") si commenterebbe con "Fai sul serio?"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Quindi, in definitiva, non è poi tanto vero che tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, visto che certe volte sono pure sinonimi.


----------



## Anaiss

Connie Eyeland said:


> @Anaiss: Quando dici che a Venezia colloquialmente si usa sempre "fare" anziché "dire sul serio" intendi sempre sempre? Cioè persino in casi come quello dell'esempio sopra riportato ("Hai sentito? Il nostro insegnante è morto") si commenterebbe con "Fai sul serio?"?


Allora io parlavo della frase in dialetto "ti fa davero?" che spesso si usa per indicare sorpresa/sbigottimento,  (equivalente in ita= Ma stai scherzando?) che rendo con fai "fai sul serio/davvero" parlando in italiano.

Es. "So 'ndà fin Feltre farme un giro in bicicleta" (sono andato a fare un giro in bicicletta fino a Feltre)
visto che da qui è parecchio lontano "Ma ti fa davero?" (Stai scherzando? / Ma dici/fai sul serio?)

Comunque sì Connie, io commenterei proprio "Fai sul serio/davvero" o "Ma dai/ No, davvero/ Stai scherzando?".
Anche in famiglia condividono i miei giudizi, ma non me la sento di generalizzare questa abitudine a tutta la zona. Magari qualche utente da Venezia può dare ancora il suo parere.

"Dici davvero/sul serio" forse lo direi in situazioni più formali e se i parlanti fossero di altre parti d'Italia.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ok, grazie del riscontro. Allora è una particolarità della vostra zona quella di usare sempre "fare" in tutti i casi, legata al substrato dialettale che prevede così.
Dalle mie parti invece l'uso delle due espressioni "dire" e "fare sul serio" è ben distinto (sia in dialetto che in italiano) e coincide con quello spiegato da KittyKate nella discussione che ho linkato. Ad un racconto al passato come il tuo "_Sono andato a farmi un giro in bicicletta fino a Feltre_" il commento non potrebbe che essere "_Ma dici [sul serio/davvero]?_" (che significa comunque ugualmente "_Ma stai scherzando?_", come nel tuo caso).


----------



## VogaVenessian

Anaiss said:


> 1) Allora io parlavo della frase in dialetto "ti fa davero?" che spesso si usa per indicare sorpresa/sbigottimento,  (equivalente in ita= Ma stai scherzando?) ... Es. "So 'ndà fin Feltre farme un giro in bicicleta" (sono andato a fare un giro in bicicletta fino a Feltre) visto che da qui è parecchio lontano "Ma ti fa davero?" (Stai scherzando? / Ma dici/fai sul serio?).
> ...
> 2) "Dici davvero/sul serio" forse lo direi in situazioni più formali e se i parlanti fossero di altre parti d'Italia.



Confermo, confermo, quanto sub 1 e 2!


----------



## memyfoxy

Secondo me, la tua amica ti ha corretto perchè il verbo FARE in italiano si evita il più possibile nel linguaggio formale. Ricordo quando ero a scuola che l'insegnante d'italiano ci rimproverava spesso quando utilizzavamo troppo questo verbo. L'espressione "FARE SUL SERIO" è molto informale, per cui quando ci si esprime più formalmente non si dovrebbe dire "FACCIO SUL SERIO", ma è più "elegante" "DICO SUL SERIO". Detto ciò, è ovvio che il significato è diverso perchè una cosa è FARE (agire) e un'altra è DIRE.


----------



## chipulukusu

Interessante dibattito! Io posso solo essere d'accordo con Connie quando dice che l'uso dialettale di fare = dire è comune un poco a tutta Italia. Infatti, in Campania, quando uno fa un'affermazione sorprendente di solito si ribatte con _ma veramente fai? _decisamente più spesso rispetto al pure usato _ma veramente dici?_


----------

